# Catalina 25 Good Only Good for Bays and Daysailing?



## TSOJOURNER

Just wanted to know first, if this boat is a good buy? Understanding that it checks out with all the pre inspection tips.

Also, is it good only for bays and daysailing or can you go overnight and/or a few weeks on it. I will be sailing in the Southern Coast of texas in the Gulf of mexico if i can on this boat. Or should i be looking for something bigger?

Catalina 25 sailboat for sale

Thank you,

Brandon


----------



## MarkCK

The boat looks pretty clean in the pictures and if it has all the upgrades it says it does it is probably worth the money. Catalina 25's usually go for around 5-10k depending on condition. 

I would definetely stay in protected waters though. 

How long you can stay on it is more a matter of personal preference. Some people can liveaboard a 25 footer. Most people think its a good size to spend a weekend on.


----------



## fullkeel7

Brandon, Doesn't sound like the deal of the century but not bad considering the apparent work that's been done. 

The replaced bulkheads would raise a small flag for me...I'd have a surveyor look at them for proper installation and to see if the cause (possible water intrusion) was addressed. Also I've read that Catalina used some wood in the keel to hull joint in the earlier models to the mid / late 80's models of the 25' fin keeled versions. That would be another area I'd want confirmed by a knowledgeable surveyor. The fin keel does give you another 7 - 8" of headroom over the swing-keel model. A plus.

Just looking at a coastal map of Texas, the C25 would be more than suitable for long weekend/week cruises in the hunreds of miles of intracoastal waterways. The C25 would be fine for short trips into the Gulf if one stays within 'ducking in' distance to protected waters. A close eye on the weather forecast...  

IMHO, with reasonable headroom, enclosed head, small galley w/ice box and two fair sized sleeping areas, the C25 would make a good little Texas coastal cruiser, especially if you're young and flexable. Good luck with the survey and possible purchase.


----------



## jephotog

I am considering a C25 for similar uses but on the west coast. I spent a lot of time on the Gulf and the weather is a lot more unpredictable there though than the West Coast, I would keep in in ICW during the convective season.

I like the Catalina for all the reasons FullKeel7 mentioned. Also there are so many made the parts readily available and prices for them are very reasonably priced comparatively. I do not think that is a great price though. I have been looking for boats in the $5-6k range for less with trailer. Do you have a big truck? Hang out a month and offer less.

I am aware of the wood in the keel in Catalinas but read about that for the 27s not sure if the 25s suffer the same design flaw. Read here for more details of design issues and what to look at for in purchasing.
Catalina - Capri - 25s International Association.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Be careful it is sound*

Assuming the boat is sound and comes with a trailer, the price is not bad. I bought mine for the same price but it was 10 years younger. The 25 is not a blue water boat but should be ok for fair weather sails in the Gulf. I would hate to think what a complete knock down or rollover would do to a swing keel? Rip the keel out of the bottom as it swings full up to full down?


----------



## soulfinger

The Catalina 25 is a good boat, though I would want something a bit bigger for the Gulf. Texas is a big, windy place, and they're aren't a lot of places to hide.


----------



## scottyt

for 10 grand you could get a pretty decent 27 to 30 foot boat up here. and thats a great 27 footer to a decent 30 footer, may be even a 33 to 34 that just needs a real good clean up


----------



## mdbee

*Another thought..*

Check the areas you want to sail in. Many of the bays around here are pretty shallow. You may want to consider a swing keel, swing board or dagger board. There are times we are in only a couple feet of water in certain areas. . Water ballast can also be handy if you find yourself grounded. Simple matter of blowing the water out and gives you a few more inches of water under you.



yippeekayay said:


> Just wanted to know first, if this boat is a good buy? Understanding that it checks out with all the pre inspection tips.
> 
> Also, is it good only for bays and daysailing or can you go overnight and/or a few weeks on it. I will be sailing in the Southern Coast of texas in the Gulf of mexico if i can on this boat. Or should i be looking for something bigger?
> 
> Catalina 25 sailboat for sale
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Brandon


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Hello from Texas*

Hello there,

Just wandering if there are any good sailboat dealers in Houston? Thank you,

Brandon



soulfinger said:


> The Catalina 25 is a good boat, though I would want something a bit bigger for the Gulf. Texas is a big, windy place, and they're aren't a lot of places to hide.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

When shopping for a 25' vessel I started looking at 27's.

I can almost stand up in the 27' and lay down in the v-berth.

When the waves approach 2ft and the winds 20, I'm glad to have the 27!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

WouldaShoulda said:


> When shopping for a 25' vessel I started looking at 27's.
> 
> I can almost stand up in the 27' and lay down in the v-berth.
> 
> When the waves approach 2ft and the winds 20, I'm glad to have the 27!!


Thanks Everyone, Good ideas.


----------



## jephotog

I also looked at the C27 and thought it had less space than the C25 though. The V-berth is shorter and narrower because of a shelf around the sides. I felt cramped at 5'10" 200 lbs., it did not seem comfortable for a couple. The v-birth in the 25 seemed a bit longer, plus there is another double berth in the back, would be okay for two couples to share for a weekend. The 25 just seemed like a better layout than the 27, no standing head room though. I think the C25 would be a good first boat for you but look to spend $5-6k for a nice one nowadays 86+ are the best years 83+ is good also.

If you have $10k to spend lots of bigger boats. Look all around the coast, Craigslist and Yacht clubs, marinas, searching is half the fun.


----------



## snider

*Catalina 27*

I've got a sweet Catalina 27 for sale  Only problem its in SC. You can rent a trailer fro $500 month if you have a truck. 

I think the 27 gets the best reviews as far as sailing goes. Sails like a big dinghy.

Catalina 27 sailboat for sale


----------



## soulfinger

There are some good dealers in the houston/clearlake/galveston area. Two of the biggest are SeaLake Yacht Sales and Higgins/Smyth/Hood. However, I find most brokers really aren't interested in dealing with boats that have price tags less than 20 or 30k, though they often have some because they were taken in trade for larger/more expensive boats. That being said, there are a LOT of boats of all sizes in our area. For 20-30 foot boats, there are quite a few for-sale-by-owner deals and the like. If you're shopping for a boat on the Texas coast, you definitely want to check out this area.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Thank You*

Hey thank you, that helps alot!


----------



## PCP777

jephotog said:


> I also looked at the C27 and thought it had less space than the C25 though. The V-berth is shorter and narrower because of a shelf around the sides. I felt cramped at 5'10" 200 lbs., it did not seem comfortable for a couple. The v-birth in the 25 seemed a bit longer, plus there is another double berth in the back, would be okay for two couples to share for a weekend. The 25 just seemed like a better layout than the 27, no standing head room though. I think the C25 would be a good first boat for you but look to spend $5-6k for a nice one nowadays 86+ are the best years 83+ is good also.
> 
> If you have $10k to spend lots of bigger boats. Look all around the coast, Craigslist and Yacht clubs, marinas, searching is half the fun.


I own a C-25 and sail and race on my friend's C-27 all the time. The C-27 has a lot more space, it's beamier and you can stand straight up in it. I really love my C-25, it sails more like a dinghy and is a great pocket cruiser. Both boats have different layouts, and come as either a standard or a tall rig. They are good coastal and lake boats, but not blue water boats.


----------



## rgscpat

Corpus Christi Bay has lots of deep water. South of there the Laguna Madre gets terribly shallow with only a few areas between the mainland and south Padre with depth for a keelboat. If you want to gunkhole the bays and bayous a retractable centerboard boat might make sense.


----------



## Michael1

I've sailed the C27 in coastal waters here in So. Cal. If you are talking about doing overnights, then I would move up the 27. That is barely adequate for overnights by the time you get all your gear and food on board. Also you didn't mention how many people would be on board. If you are just pulling into guest slips, and using the boat for sleeping, then the 25 would be OK. If you want a few amenities, like hot and cold pressurized water, then you may want to step up to a C30. They built loads of those, and can be had for a good price. A C270 is also nice.

As far as weather, you need to choose sailing conditions that match the boat's size and weight. I'm not sure why the subject of "blue water" keeps coming up on this forum, because there are very few true "blue water" boats built, and just as few true "blue water" sailors.

Michael


----------



## sethpool

I realize this thread's old, but since someone else will stumble into it like I did, I thought I'd post a link to a very in depth Catalina 25 review I wrote. Fair winds!

Catalina 25 Review | Which Sailboat?


----------



## SHNOOL

If you are going to take THAT approach, how about instead of 1 review, you ask the several HUNDRED owners... on the association website?

Association Forum


----------

